# hey all im New



## stratboy02 (Jul 12, 2004)

hey there just wanted to say hey.. i just bought a 95 altiam GXE here its black with a 5speed.. i just to drive a pretty moded dodge stratus but i sold it cuz i have always wanted to do stuff to a Altima.. 

Jim


----------



## Philabong (Jun 10, 2004)

stratboy02 said:


> hey there just wanted to say hey.. i just bought a 95 altiam GXE here its black with a 5speed.. i just to drive a pretty moded dodge stratus but i sold it cuz i have always wanted to do stuff to a Altima..
> 
> Jim


The kind of stuff you would do to a :fluffy:?

Good think about cars, they don't protest.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

welcome to the forums... cant decide if this is the wrong forum or not, lol. have fun with your altima and have even more fun reading the messages here to mod it.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome. 
If you need any mod advice or technical assistance I am here to help.

Troy


----------

